# 40K players in Alabama?



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking for 40K player in Alabama especially in the Birmingham area.


----------



## ratzilla (May 6, 2015)

Hi I live in alabaster, but I'm looking to play a game this Friday at games workshop near the mall in Hoover. What do you play?


----------

